# Adding Extras to Chips



## Cloudy_Hog (Aug 27, 2020)

I saw some guys add some coffee beans to oak chips, and some other people used sage. 

I was wondering if you guys had any good tips for additions like this. Things that aren't wood, but might add good flavor to a smoke. Or maybe it's just a gimmick or a "secret ingredient" some people like to pass around.


----------



## mike243 (Aug 27, 2020)

Shag bark off of a hickory tree is always great when grilling or smoking, lotta flavor in it so it don't take much on a short cook, some of the pellets for pellet smokers have some added spice's ect but I haven't tried any of those and cant say if they add something or not


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 27, 2020)

I've heard if you toss an onion into your hot coals.  The aroma lofting over the neighborhood will have everyone in your hood pounding at your door drooling all over your yard - just begging to be included at your final plating. Not sure if it adds any additional flavor tho. 

Chris


----------



## kawboy (Aug 27, 2020)

I've thrown in apples from under our apple tree. I've also used pecan shells.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 27, 2020)

I don't put anything directly in the coals or wood.
But I do sometimes place a bed of fresh herbs under meat as they are close to finishing cooking (30min-1hr) in the smoker and on the grill.
It lets the herbs infuse the meat with their flavor.
This works well with any type of meat but I find it particularly effective for chicken and pork with Sage and Rosemary.


----------



## etotore (Aug 27, 2020)

An interesting article about adding extras to the fire..
It talks about  *Rosemary, Bay Leaves, Grated Coconut, Allspice Berries and Corncob.*
Worth a read.

Use These Ingredients to Imbue Your Barbecue Smoke With More Intense Flavor
*Think beyond wood chips and charcoal.*


----------



## Cloudy_Hog (Aug 27, 2020)

etotore said:


> Use These Ingredients to Imbue Your Barbecue Smoke With More Intense Flavor
> *Think beyond wood chips and charcoal.*


Great article, thanks!


----------

